# I need some help



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out theming and I was wondering on ice how do you change the color of the carrier text and stuff from that halo blue

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## ronnie8890 (Aug 12, 2011)

To change the carrier text color. You must have apktool and Java sdk all set up on your computer. Then you need to pull the systemUI.apk from the phone and move it to your computer. Decompile the apk them navigate the the styles.XML and you will need to edit the data color because its tied into the carrier text color. Then you need to recompile and push it back in the phone with adb. Or make a flash able zip out of it.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

ronnie8890 said:


> To change the carrier text color. You must have apktool and Java sdk all set up on your computer. Then you need to pull the systemUI.apk from the phone and move it to your computer. Decompile the apk them navigate the the styles.XML and you will need to edit the data color because its tied into the carrier text color. Then you need to recompile and push it back in the phone with adb. Or make a flash able zip out of it.


Thanks I thought it was in the framework since that if the only thing I didn't flash from the original theme since it killed receiving texts so I'm manually theming that myself

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## ronnie8890 (Aug 12, 2011)

There are a lot of things in the framework that are blue also. You can always compare the old themed framework to the new one and make appropriate changes


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

ronnie8890 said:


> There are a lot of things in the framework that are blue also. You can always compare the old themed framework to the new one and make appropriate changes


I'm planing on it, I just got done reformatting my PC and putting Linux back on it 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

My PC has decided it hates Linux so I need to find my windows disks lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------

